# Laguna Seca Lap Time Comparison



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca (2.238-mile)
http://www.laguna-seca.com/GeneralInfo/index.cfm?FuseAction=TrackMap

2006 Lap Times

750hp F1 Toyota _ 1:06.309

650hp ALMS P1 Zytek 06S _ 1:13.731

500hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:14.030

600hp ALMS GT1 Aston Martin DBR9 _ 1:21.012

250hp Honda MotoGP Bike _ 1:22.843

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430 GT _ 1:23.611

500hp Grand-Am DP Crawford-Porsche _ 1:23.712

http://www.laguna-seca.com/pressreleases/index.cfm?ID=259

http://www.toyota.com/montereyhistoric/videos.html

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=236608&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.americanlemans.com/Gallery/Photos.aspx?ID=102&GalleryID=5

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/rsspyder/

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=226183&FS=MOTOGP

http://world.honda.com/WGP/2006/11usa/

http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/SessionResults.asp?SessionID=661

http://www.grandamerican.com/Events/Gallery.asp?GalleryID=760


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow - I'll have to see what Ralph's best lap time was this year for and e46 M3 in BMW CCA Club Racing H-Prepared.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I looked it up - our car did 1:40.142, so those times are :yikes:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

scottn2retro said:


> I looked it up - our car did 1:40.142 ...


Can you provide a link?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

MCSL said:


> Can you provide a link?


You can see a lot of the BMW Club Racing times on the AMB timer mylaps.com site:
http://www.mylaps.com/results/showevents.jsp?st=3&org=379

The Laguna Seca event:
http://www.mylaps.com/results/showevent.jsp?id=169314


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2006 Lap Times

750hp F1 Toyota _ 1:06.309

600hp ALMS P1 Zytek 06S _ 1:13.731

500hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:14.030

520hp A1GP Lola-Zytek _ 1:15.189

240hp Star Mazda _ 1:20.532

600hp ALMS GT1 Aston Martin DBR9 _ 1:21.012

250hp Honda MotoGP Bike _ 1:22.843

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430 GT _ 1:23.611

500hp Grand-Am DP Crawford-Porsche _ 1:23.712

180hp SCCA DSR Stohr WF1 _ 1:26.750

500hp SCCA WC GT Corvette _ 1:28.463

380hp Grand-Am GT Porsche 911 GT3 Cup _ 1:32.798

350hp SCCA ITE Mitsubishi Evo _ 1:34.223

300hp BMW CCA CM E36 M3 _ 1:37.067

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=211675&FS=A1GP

http://www.lolacars.com/med/usr/1303/A1grandprixpdf700619.pdf

http://www.starmazda.com/results/20...Pro Formula Mazda - Qualifying - Results.html

http://www.starmazda.com/cars.htm

http://www.sfrscca.org/RoadRacing/R...=2.238&selSession=Qualifying&cmdSubmit=Submit

http://www.stohr.com/html/dsr.html

http://www.world-challenge.com/events/raceresults.php?ID=370

http://www.sfrscca.org/RoadRacing/R...Length=2.238&selSession=Race&cmdSubmit=Submit

http://www.muellerized.com

http://www.mylaps.com/results/newResults.jsp?id=424004

http://www.bulletmotorsport.com/Forum.html


----------



## rockfish66 (Nov 5, 2003)

I probably did a 2:45 in a Skip Barber Formula Dodge....does that count?


----------



## coolguyat1b (Jan 30, 2007)

1:55 in a stock E36 M3, could probably take off 10 seconds if I had R-compounds and race pads.


----------



## Strom (Aug 24, 2004)

Don't forget my 1:43.443 in a J-stock E30 M3. 160 RWHP and 3000 pounds!

Hankook Z214's kick ass on Lagunas nice smooth surface.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Strom said:


> Don't forget my 1:43.443 in a J-stock E30 M3. 160 RWHP and 3000 pounds!
> 
> Hankook Z214's kick ass on Lagunas nice smooth surface.


I was pretty impressed with your 2:01.5 on the big configuration at Buttonwillow, but this time at LS is great as well. Keep in mind, Ralph's time (equivalent to the best Grand Am Cup GS cars) was done with a malfunctioning SMG transmission that allowed him to shift on 2-3 times per lap. :yikes: (maybe he can break 1:40 in April).


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The Champ Car World Series and Champ Car Atlantic Championship return to Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca for a "Spring Training" event March 7 - 10. The Atlantic Championship will test on Wednesday and Thursday, March 7 and 8, with the Champ Car World Series testing on Friday and Saturday, March 9 and 10.

Saturday, March 10 will be the official Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca "Open House" to wave the green flag on the 50th Anniversary Season at the world-famous circuit. Admission to the facility and paddock during the open house is free, with Champ Car and Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca fans to experience autograph sessions, fan forums, and exhibits featuring activities from around Monterey County including car displays, wine tasting, and a tribute to 1957. The day will conclude with a sock hop in the Red Bull Energy Center.

Those wishing to see the Atlantic or the Friday Champ Car session will be able to enter Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca viewing areas for free. A $5 fee will be charged at the gate for admission into the paddock.

The test session is open to all Champ Car and Atlantic teams and will provide fans with one of the few opportunities to see the new DP01 Champ Car chassis prior to the series' first race of the season in the streets of Las Vegas.

http://www.laguna-seca.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca (2.238-mile) 
http://www.laguna-seca.com/GeneralInfo/index.cfm?FuseAction=TrackMap

2006/2007 Lap Times

750hp Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:05.880 (track record)

750hp F1 Toyota _ 1:06.309

600hp ALMS P1 Zytek 06S _ 1:13.731

500hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:14.030

520hp A1GP Lola-Zytek _ 1:15.189

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:16.067

240hp Star Mazda _ 1:20.532

600hp ALMS GT1 Aston Martin DBR9 _ 1:21.012

250hp Honda MotoGP Bike _ 1:22.843

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430 GT _ 1:23.611

500hp Grand-Am DP Crawford-Porsche _ 1:23.712

http://www.laguna-seca.com/pressreleases/index.cfm?ID=297

http://www.laguna-seca.com/pressreleases/index.cfm?ID=298

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=589

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=6673&EventID=251&GalleryDay=3/8/2007


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca (2.238-mile) 
http://www.laguna-seca.com/generalinfo/index.cfm?FuseAction=TrackMap

2007 Lap Times

750hp Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:05.880 (track record)

550hp ALMS P2 Porsche RS Spyder _ 1:10.528

700hp ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:11.175

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:16.067

600hp ALMS GT1 Corvette C6R _ 1:19.304

240hp Star Mazda _ 1:20.491

500hp Grand-Am DP Riley-Pontiac _ 1:20.580

200hp Ducati MotoGP Bike _ 1:21.975

480hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 1:22.880

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=245335&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.newman-haas.com/index.html

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=245159&FS=ATLANTIC

http://www.condormotorsports.com/atlantic_car.php

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=273203&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.penskeracing.com/content.asp?nav=30057&cpid=879&

http://www.championracing.net/2007/the_car/R10_2007.htm

http://www.corvetteracing.com/cars/c6r/c6r.shtml

http://www.risicompetizione.com/go/202F430GT.cfm

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=273299&FS=STARMAZDA

http://www.jdcmotorsports.com/rides/

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=253517&FS=GRANDAM-GRANDCUP

http://www.gainscoracing.com/race_car99/car99_specs.html

http://www.motogp.com/en/motogp/index.htm

http://www.ducati.com/racing/07/gp/bike/index.jhtml?family=gpteam&modelName=d16gp6


----------



## s4to335 (Nov 8, 2007)

I gotta run with the new friendlier berms...last time I went they were Alligators. My spec miata time was a 1:52.5, the last spec miata times I saw were 1:45s...Ugh..I am slow.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

For some reason this impresses the hell out of me.

240hp Star Mazda _ 1:20.491

Thats quick


----------



## s4to335 (Nov 8, 2007)

BLT said:


> For some reason this impresses the hell out of me.
> 
> 240hp Star Mazda _ 1:20.491
> 
> Thats quick


times have definitely improved due to the redo of the track berms


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

BLT said:


> For some reason this impresses the hell out of me.
> 
> 240hp Star Mazda _ 1:20.491
> 
> Thats quick


Star-Mazda racecars are powered by Renesis rotary engines.

http://www.rotaryengineillustrated.com/how-a-rotary-engine-works/rx-8-renesis-engine-2.html

http://rotarynews.com/node/view/180

http://www.starmazda.com/cars.htm


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca (2.238-mile) 
http://www.laguna-seca.com/generalinfo/index.cfm?FuseAction=TrackMap

2007 Lap Times

200hp IMSA Lites L1 Elan-Mazda _ 1:23.515

175hp IMSA Lites L2 West-Kawasaki _ 1:26.778

500hp SWC GT Cadillac CTS-V _ 1:29.373

Factor X Acura NSX _ 1:31.440

GST Motorsports Subaru Impreza _ 1:31.851

AMS Mitsubishi Evo _ 1:32.270

265hp SWC TC Mazda 6 _ 1:35.857

http://www.imsaracing.net/2007/events/laguna/Lites_R12_FinalRace.pdf

http://www.imsa-lites.com/

http://www.westracecars.com/index.cfm?template=catalog&form_product=654&ctg=181

http://accumoto.com/index.cfm?template=catalog&form_product=823

http://accumoto.com/index.cfm?template=pa&pa_id=3277

http://racing.pvmmotorsports.com/news.html

http://www.world-challenge.com/events/raceresults.php?ID=551

http://www.cadillac.com/cadillacjsp/spotlight/teamcadillac/car/index.jsp

http://www.world-challenge.com/events/raceresults.php?ID=552

http://www.tripointengineering.com/cars.php

http://www.redlinetimeattack.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Ferrari F1 test driver Marc Gene set a new track record at Laguna Seca.

F1 Ferrari F2003 _ 1:05.78

2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:05.88

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2012/05/21/laguna-seca-track-record-unofficially-falls-ferraris-gene/

http://www.guycosmo.com/blog/2012/5/22/dream-come-true-i-drove-a-ferrari-formula-1-car.html

http://www.ferrari.com/english/scuderia/f1_clienti/Pages/f1_clienti.aspx


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca Records

F1 Ferrari F2003 _ 1:05.78

2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:05.880

1999 CART Reynard-Ford _ 1:07.181

2008 ALMS P2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:10.103

2007 ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:11.175

2009 Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:15.444

2008 ALMS GT1 Corvette C6R _ 1:19.291

2008 Grand-Am DP Riley-Porsche _ 1:19.843

2008 Star Mazda _ 1:19.935

2012 MotoGP Yamaha bike _ 1:20.554

2009 SCCA DSR Stohr _ 1:21.704

2008 ALMS GT2 Porsche 911 RSR _ 1:22.060

2012 F1000 Stohr _ 1:23.330

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2012/05/21/laguna-seca-track-record-unofficially-falls-ferraris-gene/

http://www.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/863/ferrari-f2003-ga

http://www.motortrend.com/features/...na_seca_facts_history_laguna_lap/viewall.html

http://gb.zinio.com/browse/issues/index.jsp?skuId=168579521

http://www.champcar.com/news99/sc_n0225_1_99.html

http://www.insideracingtechnology.com/lbother.htm

http://www.alms.com/results/qualifying?year[value][year]=2008&race=4543

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/AcuraARX-01.html

http://www.alms.com/results/qualifying?year[value][year]=2007&race=557

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/audir10.html

http://www.f1sa.com/index.php?optio...finale&catid=29:various-categories&Itemid=122

http://www.toniskasemets.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=8&Itemid=33

http://www.corvetteracing.com/cars/gt2-c6r/gt1-v-gt2-chart.shtml

http://www.grand-am.com/scheduleResults/results.aspx?eid=10&sid=1

http://www.rileytech.com/

http://www.starmazda.com/results/2011/11-mrls/mrls.html

http://www.motogp.com/en/events/United+States/2012

http://www.yamaha-racing.com/Racing/motogp/

http://www.sfrscca.org/content/view/4448/93/

http://stohr.com/html/dsr.html

http://dsrforum.yuku.com/topic/6567/Laguna-Seca-record-shattered

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/

http://www.f1000proseries.com/index.php/news/

http://www.f1000proseries.com/index.php/driversstandings-2/

http://stohr.com/html/f1000.html


----------



## Steve855 (Nov 5, 2010)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazda_Raceway_Laguna_Seca#section_7

Official record still belongs to Castroneves.

Lap records

On August 20, 2006, Toyota F1 test driver Ricardo Zonta set an unofficial lap record of 1'06.039.[6] The previous record time was 1'07.722, set by Helio Castroneves in a Penske Champ Car during qualifying for the 2000 CART Honda Grand Prix of Monterey. The unofficial record was re-taken by a Champ Car on March 10, 2007 by Sébastien Bourdais, who lapped in 1'05.880 during Champ Car Spring Training. The unofficial record was again re-taken by a Formula One car on on May 19, 2012 by Marc Gené, who lapped in 1'05.786 in a Ferrari F2003-GA during the 2012 Ferrari Racing Days.[7]

Officially, Castroneves is still the recordholder as the times of Zonta, Bourdais and Gené were set during exhibition and testing sessions, and official records can only be set in race conditions (either in practice, qualifying, or during a race).


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Laguna Seca (2.238 miles) Records

Racing Cars & Bike

F1 Ferrari F2003 _ 1:05.78

2007 Champ Car Panoz-Cosworth _ 1:05.880

1999 CART Reynard-Cosworth _ 1:07.181

2008 ALMS P2 Acura ARX-01B _ 1:10.103

2007 ALMS P1 Audi R10 TDI _ 1:11.175

2009 Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:15.444

2014 IMSA Corvette DP _ 1:18.788

2008 ALMS GT1 Corvette C6R _ 1:19.291

2008 Star Mazda _ 1:19.935

2012 MotoGP Yamaha bike _ 1:20.554

2009 SCCA DSR Stohr-Suzuki _ 1:21.704

2008 ALMS GT2 Porsche 911 RSR _ 1:22.060

250cc Superkart _ 1:23.636

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2012/05/21/laguna-seca-track-record-unofficially-falls-ferraris-gene/

http://www.f1technical.net/f1db/cars/863/ferrari-f2003-ga

http://www.motortrend.com/features/...na_seca_facts_history_laguna_lap/viewall.html

http://gb.zinio.com/browse/issues/index.jsp?skuId=168579521

http://www.champcar.com/news99/sc_n0225_1_99.html

http://www.insideracingtechnology.com/lbother.htm

http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2008/ALMS/

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/AcuraARX-01.html

http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2007/ALMS/

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/audir10.html

http://www.imsatiming.com/Results/2009/Atlantic/

http://www.zachveach.com/assets/carspecs/carspecs.swf

http://www.atlanticcreations.us/

http://www.imsa.com/races/continental-tire-monterey-grand-prix-powered-mazda

http://www.corvetteracing.com/cars/gt2-c6r/gt1-v-gt2-chart.shtml

http://archive.promazdachampionship.com/results/2012/10-mrls/mrls.html

http://www.motogp.com/en/events/United+States/2012

http://www.yamaha-racing.com/Racing/motogp/

http://www.sfrscca.org/content/view/4448/93/

http://www.dauntlessracing.com/products/stohr-wf1

http://dsrforum.yuku.com/topic/6567/Laguna-Seca-record-shattered

http://www.porsche.com/usa/eventsandracing/motorsport/racingcars/

http://www.mazdaraceway.com/press-release/superkarts-return-mazda-raceway-laguna-seca

http://www.250superkarts.com/

http://www.roadandtrack.com/motorsports/news/a11274/superkarts-super-speeds/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2o--m0wsu0










Road Cars

Porsche 918 _ 1:29.89

McLaren P1 _ 1:30.71

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/exotic/1503_2015_mclaren_p1_vs_2015_porsche_918_spyder/


----------

